# السلامة في المكاتب -- السلامة المهملة



## يا الغالي (4 أغسطس 2016)

​


المكتب هو بشكل عام عبارة عن غرفة أو مساحة أخرى يعمل فيها الناس والمكتب كمكان يشير في الأصل إلى الموقع الذي يؤدي فيه الشخص مهام عمله. 


الجوانب الفيزيائية:: 
أثاث المكتب 
طريقة الجلوس والوقوف ومدتها 
تصميم المكتب 
نظافة وترتيب المكتب --- المستودع
ممرات 
الأرضيات
مخارج الطورائ
الإضاءة 
الضوضاء
الأسقف والجدران
درجة الحرارة
توصيلات الكهربائية 
الضغط والاجهاد العملي 
العنف 

عوامل السلامة الرئيسية :
1-  معرفة مصادر الحوادث والأخطار.
2- منع هذه المصادر.
3- معرفة أساليب العمل السليمة التي تتفادى وقوع المخاطر والتعامل معها حين وقوعها.










ملصقات متعلقة بسلامة المكاتب 

ملصق 1

ملصق 2 


ملصق 3


 ملصق 4


 ملصق 5
 ملصق 6


اكتشف المخاطر


----------



## يا الغالي (4 أغسطس 2016)

ملفات بوربوينت تعليمية متعلقة بسلامة المكاتب 

الملف 1



الملف 3


الملف 4


الملف 5


----------



## يا الغالي (4 أغسطس 2016)

تمارين: اكتشف المخاطر


----------

